# Mac dans un parc PC



## cl97 (3 Mai 2000)

le logicie dave permet  en effet d'integrer des Macintosh dans des environnement "hostiles" 

plus d'infos : http://www.Thursby.com/products/dave.htm 

Christophe

[Ce message à été édité par cl97 (Édité le 02-05-2000).]

[Ce message à été édité par cl97 (Édité le 02-05-2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2000)

Nous sommes 2 macs dans un parc PC (NT4) bien sur le PC ne reconnais ou a moitier le Mac... je crois que le logiciels Dave rectifie cela... j'aimerai connaitre le constructeur pour voire se qu'il fait exactement.. et savoir si il n'y a pas d'autre logiciels sur le meme principe


----------

